# Something a little different.......



## Chaff1977 (Dec 5, 2015)

My newest addition.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Dec 6, 2015)

I was looking at one of these on ebay recently. Good score mate. 
Hard to tell its scale from your pics but I remember them being suitable for a toddler. What's the wheelbase of yours?
Colin


----------



## Chaff1977 (Dec 7, 2015)

Axle to axle it is 108 centimetres. I have a 4 year old and an 8 year old. It seems to work better when the 8 year old is on it. I don't think my 4 year old daughter is heavy enough to propel it properly


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Dec 7, 2015)

Sold by Cyclops?


----------



## Chaff1977 (Dec 8, 2015)

No mate, actually made a company called Precision Steel Pty Ltd. I only know this because the Powerhouse Museum has an example of one with a little information about it. Other than that I know nothing....


----------

